# not new to hypothyroid but need help.



## kalth012 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey everyone. I have been in and out of multiple doctors offices seeking answers to a variety of symptoms for the last few years. I was diagnosed with hypothyroid 12 years ago but recently diagnosed with hashimotos. My TPO was 185, recently had my meds increase to 112. Everything else that has been run is normal. Here is a list of my symptoms.
Diagnosed w/ IBS and GERD. 
Gluten and Dairy intolerant. (Eating it basically feels like a stomach flu) 
Tested negative for celiac.
Fevers of around 99.5. 
My face burns and itches, rashes and hives all over. 
My ears ring, like the mustle are spas among
I have pain in my knees, elbows, chest and neck. 
Really bad pain in my sides when I ovulate. 
Some days I feel like my body is made of sand bags. My mustle are so fatigued that I can barely use them. 
Ana test came back borderline 1:80. But rhuemotologist said it's not lupus. Sed rate and cmp normal. 
I go back to see more doctors this month and next. I'm thinking maybe I have fibro? I know you all aren't doctors but I was wondering if any of you have experienced these or if there's anything I could have overlooked. Still mad that it took 12 years for someone to check my thyroid antibodies.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.

If you have Hashimoto's, it would not be out of the question for you to have another autoimmune disorder. Others here have a lot more experience than I do with this topic, so I'll defer to their experiences, but I did want to welcome you to the site.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My TPO was 185, recently had my meds increase to 112. Everything else that has been run is normal.


Could you please post what "normal" labs you are referring to please - with ranges.


----------



## kalth012 (Dec 3, 2014)

DNA DS antibody <1 (4 being weak positive)
Thyroglobulin <1 (<or = 1)
CCP <16 (19)
Rheumatoid fact 8 (14)
TPO 185 (<9 pos)
SSA negative
SSB negative
TSH .04 (.4-4.5)
T4 free 1.6 (.8-1.8)
ANA 1.80 homogeneous (<1.40 neg, 1.40-1.80 low antibody,1.80 or more positive. Rhuem said this was borderline and they count as negative. 
Negative for Lyme. 
Sed rate 2 (< or = 20)
CRP .10. (<.80)
Also did full cmp with diff. Too much to type all out but nothing strange. Except ALT being 31 (6-29). 
Also had endoscopy and biopsy done. Neg celiac.


----------

